# Does anyone know what this is used for?



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I found these at a thrift store and couldn't resist buying them. It was around $17 for the whole lot. I am not sure what they are used for but I knew I could use them for something. I thought it might be needlepoint yarn but it seemed thinner than the yarn I've seen for that. I made a needlepoint chair cushion for my mother and the yarn I used was similar to worsted weight. This is thin like sock yarn. 

I am a cross stitcher so I could use it on the bigger Aida cloth. I could use them for friendship bracelets, or for little embellishments on shirts like little lazy daisy flowers and such. I would have to experiment to see if they are colorfast though. I will definately come up with something. I could not pass up all those beautiful colors of what ever they are!! &#128512;


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

well they should keep you out of mischief for quite some time!

enjoy!


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

I would say Peti point or Crewel work


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Those are all gorgeous colors. I am not sure how I would use them but maybe I would knit a fine scarf or cowl. They are all so pretty and a nice bargain!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


Thanks! I will look that up to see if I can find some patterns or something!! 👍


----------



## gma23boys (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh sure. I've done crowl needle work and that looks like the kind of thread.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Brendabreeze said:


> I found these at a thrift store and couldn't resist buying them. It was around $17 for the whole lot. I am not sure what they are used for but I knew I could use them for something. I thought it might be needlepoint yarn but it seemed thinner than the yarn I've seen for that. I made a needlepoint chair cushion for my mother and the yarn I used was similar to worsted weight. This is thin like sock yarn.
> 
> I am a cross stitcher so I could use it on the bigger Aida cloth. I could use them for friendship bracelets, or for little embellishments on shirts like little lazy daisy flowers and such. I would have to experiment to see if they are colorfast though. I will definately come up with something. I could not pass up all those beautiful colors of what ever they are!! 😀


Oops! Double post, sorry! I reported it!! 😔


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

I would think it is the right weight to use for needle point. 

Mary Ellen 
MI USA


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

gma23boys said:


> Oh sure. I've done crowl needle work and that looks like the kind of thread.


Thanks! I will check on that!!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

It looks to me like Persian wool used in needlepoint and crewel.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Mostly they are used for crewel or needlepoint. They are usually 100% wool.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I bet they are yarn samples as it looks like they are cut on the ends so you would have multiple short strands.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Lucky you!!!


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

Needlepoint using 2 or3 strands depending on the pattern and the count of the canvas. one strand for petite point.
also used for cruel embroidery. you got a fantastic buy.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

begarcia44 said:


> Mostly they are used for crewel or needlepoint. They are usually 100% wool.


So washing it would probably not work! 😔


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

ladymege said:


> Needlepoint using 2 or3 strands depending on the pattern and the count of the canvas. one strand for petite point.
> also used for cruel embroidery. you got a fantastic buy.


Good to know!! Thank you!!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

What a gorgeous array of colors! My needlepoint yarn used to come in hanks like that with 6 strands twisted together. Then I'd separate them to get thinner yarn for the design or thicker yarn for the Bargello portion.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Washing would have to be done VERY carefully - if at all.

You might check out other needlepoint yarns, just to see the care suggested.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I did crewel work in the 1970s, and it looks very much like the yarn I used. The numbers would refer to the color. I separated it, too; so if it was 2- or 4-ply, I would use one or two strands, depending on what I was making. I still have some of my work--framed in our guest room. 
My former MIL also has a piece that I made for her--it is about 2x3 ft sunflowers--she paid me $100 at the time to do it. $100 was a lot of money back then. Her son and I were in graduate school so the $$ came in really handy.
I actually bought some materials at a thrift store recently thinking I would do crewel again soon. If I found your "find" I would have picked it up in a minute.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a great bargain,happy needle work. :thumbup:


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sine said:


> I did crewel work in the 1970s, and it looks very much like the yarn I used. The numbers would refer to the color. I separated it, too; so if it was 2- or 4-ply, I would use one or two strands, depending on what I was making. I still have some of my work--framed in our guest room.
> My former MIL also has a piece that I made for her--it is about 2x3 ft sunflowers--she paid me $100 at the time to do it. $100 was a lot of money back then. Her son and I were in graduate school so the $$ came in really handy.
> I actually bought some materials at a thrift store recently thinking I would do crewel again soon. If I found your "find" I would have picked it up in a minute.


Yes, I think it is crewel yarn. I looked it up after some of the comments and found it to look similar. 
Wow! I bet that sunflower picture took you forever to do! But, what a treasure! Nice to get some much needed money as well. That was sweet of her!!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Looks to be for crewel embroidery or needlepoint


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Marny CA said:


> Washing would have to be done VERY carefully - if at all.
> 
> You might check out other needlepoint yarns, just to see the care suggested.


That's a good idea!! Thanks!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've never seen yarn cut in those lengths before. But they are beautiful yarns and I know you'll find a use for them. Maybe in granny squares, looks like there would be enough for a row or two each strand. I do hope you'll show us when you've come up with something.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a bag of that kind of yarn myself and I didn't know what it was used for. Thank You for asking.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It's great yarn to use in a felting project. Use a feltable wool and use this as a second yarn. No need to join the ends, just do a couple of stitches with two of those short lengths together when you are joining them, but leave about 1" worth of yarn. After it is felted you can cut it off. I have done purses, hats and slippers like this


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I would have had trouble resisting those also!
They look like wool or a wool blend. You could even use them to make a lovely blanket, tying the bits together and making the knots a feature. It would look lovely in magic square...


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Grandma Anne said:


> It looks to me like Persian wool used in needlepoint and crewel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> It's great yarn to use in a felting project. Use a feltable wool and use this as a second yarn. No need to join the ends, just do a couple of stitches with two of those short lengths together when you are joining them, but leave about 1" worth of yarn. After it is felted you can cut it off. I have done purses, hats and slippers like this


Great idea!! Thanks!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I would have had trouble resisting those also!
> They look like wool or a wool blend. You could even use them to make a lovely blanket, tying the bits together and making the knots a feature. It would look lovely in magic square...


I will have to try that! I like the idea of using the knot as a feature. Maybe I will make a "scrappy" scarf!! I will definitely be doing some experimenting with it.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Brendabreeze said:


> I will have to try that! I like the idea of using the knot as a feature. Maybe I will make a "scrappy" scarf!! I will definitely be doing some experimenting with it.


I like the sound of your 'scrappy' scarf. Please show us if you make one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks like needlepoint yarn to me also. Haven't done it in a few years. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Grandma Anne said:


> It looks to me like Persian wool used in needlepoint and crewel.


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It's too bad there are two threads for this same topic - It would be good if the answers could all be on one thread


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice find :thumbup:


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

these are needlepoint / crewel yarns, appears to be wool, but doing a bleach test or a burn test will tell you for sure. I have used these in smaller projects and used to make embellishments on other projects too! Flowers, Eyes, noses stems


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

They appear to be the type of wool you use for crewel embroidery. I did that in my teens and 20s.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This looks like yarn I used in Crewel embroidery. I made decorative cushions for couches and chairs. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! What a fantastic bargain. :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

A thought- perhaps lace knitting????


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's needlepoint yarn that is used for pictures. The numbers on the yarn are to match the numbers on the pictures to be created with the needlepoint. The needlepoint canvases are like paint-by-numbers canvases. The instructions for which color goes where come in the packet on a separate instruction paper. I used to do that, until I couldn't see the tiny parts of the pictures.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I would say Crewel work too I've done years of it


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

In the UK there used to be a needlepoint wool like this. I can't remember the name - something to do with Persian. I seem to remember that for ordinary gros point needlepoint, you used two or three strands, for petit point you used single strands. Of course it's also OK for crewl and Berlin work. It was originally sold in the same size skeins as most needlepoint wool not in the form you've bought.

I've just done some detective work with the aid of Google and think this is what you've got:

http://www.embroideryden.com/threads/paternapaternayan-threads.aspx

If you follow the link to the colour charts, you can see the wool close up and can check whethet the numbers and colours match up with what you've got:

http://www.embroideryden.com/threads/paternapaternayan-threads/paterna-colour-chart.aspx


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

IT is crewl yarn and will not wear well or wash. It is used for the fine Needle point that one sees on linen I used to do this work but have stopped as I can not find the yarn as a rule. It is pure wool by the why.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

well that is Christmas and New Year holidays sorted. Enjoy


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks like the wool i use for tapestry work. At present I am using mine for knitting a nativity set( pattern from Womens weekly).
Enjoy using it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Grandma Anne said:


> It looks to me like Persian wool used in needlepoint and crewel.


Years ago I did both crewel and needlepoint until I decided making unnecessary multiple decisions daily (which area was next, color, etc.) was driving me up the wall so I agree that its most likely Persian and used for both crafts.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

How lucky to find such a bargain.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Used for crewel needlework I think


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been thinking about this (dilemma?).

I think your yarn is cut into approximate 18" strands (likely prepared to be sorted into appropriate colors provided in crewel kits). If it were mine, I would seriously consider tying colorful strands into a "Magic Ball," recently discussed on this panel. 

What to knit? I would knit myself a Coat of Many Colors, such as that sung about by Dolly Parton, one of my favorite celebrities. If that doesn't appeal to you, try a vest, a knitting bag, socks.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Persian yarn for needlepoint and crewel work and is VERY expensive. When cut in 18 inch lengths is sold by the strand (3 for a dollar) What a deal! I am soooo envious! Could be used for fair isle on small needles, but cannot be washed unless you want a mess on your hands.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

They look like needlepoint yarn to me. Some is thinner, for use with higher gauge canvas. I've used it to knit and it was lovely. They are 100% wool- seemed scratchy at first, but softened with washing.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's used for needlepoint. The ends are cut so you can pull out strands that are the correct length and the same length.
You can then thread several needles instead of stopping to cut the yarn and thread the needle each time.


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

How lovely. My Grandmother used to knit with the different wool plies. Some look like 2 ply and is most likely wool, rather than a mixture. It would be wonderful for some of the really old Lacey knitting and crochet patterns. Equally they would be great for tapestry, what ever you decide to do with them, you should wash as for pure new wool. Good luck with these treasures.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Brendabreeze said:


> I found these at a thrift store and couldn't resist buying them. It was around $17 for the whole lot. I am not sure what they are used for but I knew I could use them for something. I thought it might be needlepoint yarn but it seemed thinner than the yarn I've seen for that. I made a needlepoint chair cushion for my mother and the yarn I used was similar to worsted weight. This is thin like sock yarn.
> 
> I am a cross stitcher so I could use it on the bigger Aida cloth. I could use them for friendship bracelets, or for little embellishments on shirts like little lazy daisy flowers and such. I would have to experiment to see if they are colorfast though. I will definately come up with something. I could not pass up all those beautiful colors of what ever they are!! 😀


They are pretty whatever it is for, you could use them for pig tails on a hat, or ear flaps hang downs? Or pony tail on a hat. If you don't want to work really hard that would be an easy use. If they are short strands like someone mentioned it might be that would be hard to use on anything with short strands???? I don't know exactly what they are for as I can't even figure out how to make a hat on a Knifty Knitter loom, but still trying.. I did invent a new pattern by doing it wrong, it is a very tight knit, and you wouldn't think it would not be that hard, but when it come to crafts I am zero..... The colors are very pretty. Good find. I love color.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Brendabreeze said:


> So washing it would probably not work! 😔


You can wash it using the same method you would use to wash knitting wool yarn. Usually the Persian yarn comes in 3 strand, and use 1,2, or 3 of them, depending on the size of the canvas. I used to design and sell needlepoint kits, and developed a severe allergy to wool, so had to stop. I loved it, and still keep hoping someone will develop a Persian type yarn from Alpaca....for me, the best of both worlds. Great buy.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I see they all have numbered tags on them. Check the numbers against something an Appleton crewel wool chart. If they are a company like that you have got yourself a real bargain as they are quite expensive.
They might have come from a company that packaged up tapestry kits.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Are they for hook rugs?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I have used this kind of yarn for crewel embroidery.


----------



## lemonaid (Dec 11, 2014)

what a find! I too would have bought it on the spot.

I would not try to wash it, wouldn't know why or what for?

as crewel, tapestry, etc it is not intended for the next to skin experience and other uses can go a long while till they need a good cleaning. Usually a good airing in damp weather will do the trick, since wool has it's inbuild kind of self cleaning. 
Dust can be shaked out, spots respond well to gentle dabbing with a damp cloth.

No need to bother and ruin your day. 
Any thrift store smell disappears with a good airing on a moist windy day (cover with a net) and when the sun shines place an umbrella over it to protect the red colors being sucked out.

If you want to make sure it has no moth monster wool eating inhabitants waiting to surprise you just freeze it for a couple of days/ overnight. 

Oh my, I think I have covered all I could think of ...
where is the next thrift store? I want to find something like that too ...


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks like the kind of yarn my mother uses to make her Hardanger.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

They're for needlepoint but you could make cute mini items with them


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Lucky you. Even if they are for Crewe you could experiment and see what happens if you make something with them. Squares or circles that could be joined as a runner or table topper.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


I agree, my grandmother did both and these look like her supplies as I remember them.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the color assortment


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Tapestry wool


----------



## Bear paw (Sep 13, 2014)

I agree petite point or crewel


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, my sister-in -law used to do Crewel work a lot and I think this is the yarn she used. Good luck with it!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW !!!!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wool can be washed.....by hand! There have been lots of posts on KP, but you use cool water and Euculan, Soak, or a small queens of hair shampoo. Soak the item carefully without agitation for about 30 minutes, squeeze the water out, and roll in a towel and lay flat to dry. If you use shampoo, you will need to repeatedly rinse the item, but without agitTion, to remove the soap. If the yarn is already needle pointed on a canvas, though, I would have it professionly cleaned and blocked.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Brendabreeze said:


> I found these at a thrift store and couldn't resist buying them. It was around $17 for the whole lot. I am not sure what they are used for but I knew I could use them for something. I thought it might be needlepoint yarn but it seemed thinner than the yarn I've seen for that. I made a needlepoint chair cushion for my mother and the yarn I used was similar to worsted weight. This is thin like sock yarn.
> 
> I am a cross stitcher so I could use it on the bigger Aida cloth. I could use them for friendship bracelets, or for little embellishments on shirts like little lazy daisy flowers and such. I would have to experiment to see if they are colorfast though. I will definately come up with something. I could not pass up all those beautiful colors of what ever they are!! 😀


Looks like needlepoint yarn from the 1960s and before. Wool, right. I used some in late 60s n have chairs in the dining room done by someone probably in 30s. I bought them used from an antique/stuff store complete with spaghetti stains. Cleaned them up with the stuff I use on car mats.

Mine are a medium slightly milky green with a different flower bouquet on each one. Came Clean as a whistle.

Love that wool.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd say you hit the jackpot! All kinds of patterns. Check out ravelry.


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

If you know a tapestry weaver, they would love to have some of this yarn. We use shorter lengths in general and love the more loosely plied yarn as we often take the plys apart and combine colors to make new colors.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

WOW - what a find! I'll give you $18 so you'll make a profit!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like stranded embroidery wool, which is why it looks finer than the plyed yarn you used. You use as many strands as you need for the canvas/Aida you are using, but you'll need to design something that uses lots of colours. Kaffe Fasset designs come to mind, maybe his idea of small squares with a smaller square inside? If you keep them to an inch? inch and a half? then you'll have enough yarn to repeat the colours in other squares so it doesn't look too chaotic.

Usually in this form it's a more expensive make and almost certainly colour fast, but it may not be tough enough to enjoy being washed and worn as on your T-shirts.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

cakes said:


> well they should keep you out of mischief for quite some time!
> 
> enjoy!


I agree


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

These are Crewel embroidery yarns.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

The numbers make me think it is tapestry wool.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Brendabreeze said:


> So washing it would probably not work! 😔


You really need to check it to be sure what it is. There are several posts on here about how to check for content.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My guess is that they have come from kits. It looks like they might be cut in lengths to use for crewel work.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

I would take several of them to my LYS and ask them for suggestions. I would also put one together with a little thicker yarn and make rectangles for Warm Up America blankets.


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Any Kaffee Fassett designs either knittting or needlepoint


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Grandma Anne said:


> It looks to me like Persian wool used in needlepoint and crewel.


Exactly, I worked for years in a knit shop and this is what they are.
<<<I would also put one together with a little thicker yarn and make rectangles for Warm Up America blankets.>>>
These are pre-cut into 18" lengths and would make knitting very difficult. The 18" length was determined to give the most # of sts before the yarn thins out (losing fibers) through the repetitive pulling through fabric. It's rather softly plied (making it 'lofty' in the trade word) and will break more easily than most knitting yarns.
An average stitch's yarn length is approx 1 per inch for this yarn wt; that would place a knot about every 16". 
It's also a coarser micron yarn than used for clothing or next to the skin items, so the tied-tog-yarn garment (forgot the name) would be a bit scratchy to wear..


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

if you want to get rid of some, let me know! wow, i am soooooo jealous! what a find!!! good for you!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Why would you wash them? They don't look dirty.

They have been cut at the end to make it easy to pull out about 18 inches for crewel or needle point embroidery. You would have a knot or a join every 18 inches if you decided to knit with them. Not a practical approach.

They are 100% wool and could be washed in cold water with Woolite or Eucalan but it would make a mess unless you kept them knotted in the center so they would not separate into short lengths of yarn.

I would verify my diagnosis by pulling out one thread out of any one of them to see how long individual strands are. The color numbers are written on those paper tags. 

Here is a link to Appleton's color samples. On the left side there is another link to Paternayan yarns color charts. And many ideas.


----------



## MadiL (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow! Mitts, hats, socks, scarves......all kinds of hand and machine knitting projects.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


Yes, it looks like crewel embroidery wool. You can use it to knit with if you double it with another yarn and the crewel wool strands are long enough, so that you don't have too many knots. Lucky find. :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I do believe crewel wool. (Needlepoint also).

I think you would have a zillion knots if you try to knit with it. If you look the ends are cut into lengths.

Nice find if you do needle work.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

You lucky, lucky girl! Those are skeins of wool crewel embroidery yarn, in fact it looks like you have the whole catalog of colors the sales person would show the shop owner to show the colors available for the season. :thumbup:


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


I agree!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

they are "hanks" of yarn versus balls and skeins they look like silk wool and cashmere oooooooooo I would snatch them up in a minute enjoy them


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Persian wool. I use it for crewel and Bayeux tapestry embroidery, but the most common use is needlepoint. Lucky you to get such a stash!!!!! We've recently bought several hundred dollars worth of this yarn for upcoming classes and I don't think our whole purchases equal what you found by accident.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Tapestry wool for cushions etc.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> It's too bad there are two threads for this same topic - It would be good if the answers could all be on one thread


I know. Sorry about that. I let admin know I accidentally posted twice and they have fixed it. All the comments are on one thread now! 😃


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry to have missed your original post and all the comments on 7 pages.

I have many that are what you picture and with the *hanks* having cut ends they are more than likely rug yarn where one can do Oriental type rug work. An easier version is looped rugs with the latch hook tool and the canvas they use. Otherwise think waist loom (old loom with warp lengths tied to a branch/stick/bar and elevated on a wall and secured and the other end of the warp around another bar with straps at the end to bind around your back waist while sitting on the ground with a pillow. Those yarns are then knotted around the warp and become what rug dealers call "knots per inch". They can be used as weft but are limited to the short lengths of the cut yarn. Where Martha Stewart's handy weft "needle" would come in handy since one can not use the bobbin shuttle with the yarn being so short. We used those lengths when taking a class in Swedish weaving and making potholders and table runners (which could be used for placemats and when panels were stitched together for table cloths).


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> I bet they are yarn samples as it looks like they are cut on the ends so you would have multiple short strands.


Probably crewel ready cut for use. Don't want to use long, long strands as yarn will fray.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Appears to be odd skeins, lace to 4 ply high quality yarns - would knit up great as Shawls/Stoles. You will, however, have to wind them into balls.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

OK - I'll go up to $20!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like what I've used for needlepoint and crewel work. You certainly made a nice purchase.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

Great deal!!
This looks very similar to the yarn I was sent when I did a needlepoint of my son and daughter in laws wedding photo! If it is you certainly got a bargain!!! It was Persian wool and very pricy!!
Happy Crafting however you use it!


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

That looks like the needlepoint yarn I have purchased. Keep in mind that each of those hanks has been pre-cut in sewing length pieces. Could mean lots of knots or Russian joins. Could create an incredibly beautiful work. GrammyPeg


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I remember using yarn like this for needlepoint and for crewel embroidery. They would have to be colorfast so they wouldn't run when the finished piece was blocked.

You can knit with them but since they are already cut to working lengths you would have to make lots of joins.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

That definitely looks like thread used in crewel needlework. I use to love to do this but it is so hard to find any kits now days.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a bargain....the options for what you could make from this is unimaginable .....the ones that are short strands, can be used for stuffing toys.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

skeever4298 said:


> That definitely looks like thread used in crewel needlework. I use to love to do this but it is so hard to find any kits now days.


I found some on the internet...can't remember the site name but I bought one a year or so ago. Was rather expensive though as they were considered "antique." You could tell from the instruction page it had been around a while but the materials were fine. I like doing crewel work.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


That's exactly what I thought and what beautiful colors you have!


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

these are commonly called "tapestry wool" and are used for needlepoint, cross stitch, or crewel work......the plys can be separated for creating tiny petit work if need be. I've used hundreds of these in the past !


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wool yarn for needlepoint. 
Can also be used for cross-stitch.
Since I needlepoint, I would love that bundle.
Enjoy it all.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

They are Twilleys tapestry wools.You use 1/2/3 strands as appropriate for the size canvas you are using.Makes excellent Florentine embroidery for seats/cushions. They CAN be hand washed,very carefully and blocked to dry.Lindseymary


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like crewel wool to me that you can use for crewel embroidery xx


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

that definately is needle
point yarn and it is always 100% wool...if you wash it you will ruin it....


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

It's needle point wool. Some types you use more than one strand to cover, or use it on very tight canvas. Bet it's part of a kit.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Brendabreeze said:


> I will have to try that! I like the idea of using the knot as a feature. Maybe I will make a "scrappy" scarf!! I will definitely be doing some experimenting with it.


A KP-search (needlepoint yarn) found this

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172185-1.html

and others...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

MadiL said:


> Wow! Mitts, hats, socks, scarves......all kinds of hand and machine knitting projects.


This type of wool is not usually durable enough for mitts, scarves, etc and definitely not socks. It's just not manufactured for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

skeever4298 said:


> That definitely looks like thread used in crewel needlework. I use to love to do this but it is so hard to find any kits now days.


I teach Medieval crewel embroidery and don't use kits. If you are interested, start a new topic in "other crafts" with crewel as the title and I can help you get started. Or PM me.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

lindseymary said:


> They are Twilleys tapestry wools.You use 1/2/3 strands as appropriate for the size canvas you are using.Makes excellent Florentine embroidery for seats/cushions. They CAN be hand washed,very carefully and blocked to dry.Lindseymary


Thanks for the info!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I teach Medieval crewel embroidery and don't use kits. If you are interested, start a new topic in "other crafts" with crewel as the title and I can help you get started. Or PM me.


Thanks!!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

this is what I use for needlepoint, especially petite point


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

groomerkim said:


> I would say Peti point or Crewel work


Yes, I was going to say Crewel also.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, Wow, you hit the jackpot. Lucky you. This does like Crewel
Yarn. Great colors and enough yarn to last the year, or two, or
three............ :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Embroidery?


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

hannabavaria said:


> A KP-search (needlepoint yarn) found this
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172185-1.html
> 
> and others...


Thanks!!


----------



## Kacee (Aug 18, 2013)

Needlepoint yarn. Use however many strands as you need almost like cross stitch there is a special canvas you use for needlepoint. Lots of chair seat as done in needlepoint. They are beautiful.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

lemonaid said:


> what a find! I too would have bought it on the spot.
> 
> I would not try to wash it, wouldn't know why or what for?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!! That will come in handy! 👍


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Latou said:


> In the UK there used to be a needlepoint wool like this. I can't remember the name - something to do with Persian. I seem to remember that for ordinary gros point needlepoint, you used two or three strands, for petit point you used single strands. Of course it's also OK for crewl and Berlin work. It was originally sold in the same size skeins as most needlepoint wool not in the form you've bought.
> 
> I've just done some detective work with the aid of Google and think this is what you've got:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm going to be checking the colors to see if they do in fact match!


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

The yarns look like they are meant for needlepoint. Not petit point, but big holes. Unless you separate the strands and use separately. Bea


----------



## eroghi (Jan 22, 2012)

I have done a lot of embroidery and crewel pillows and wall pictures in my younger years. This is definitely Persian embroidery wool. It is a bit pricy. You got a terrific bargain.
Careful though, I found the moths had gotten into one of my pictures. ( They love wool ). Luckily I still had some of the wool and did a good job in repairing it and then framed it behind glass.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

you could always double up & mix up colours to make something up>>>there are so many throws/baby blanket patterns that use a variety of yarns/colours>>.good luck -


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Use them to make a Beekeeper's Quilt! They're knitted hexies that one stuffs with fiberfill...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Crewel wool is often packaged in 18" strands. The numbers are color numbers like you"ll ind in DMC or Anchor floss.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

They could be dry cleaned but not washed until made up. My niece uses a lot of this in her crewel and needlepoint projects and she uses 100% wool. They would make wonderful felted bracelets, you have such a variety of colors to use.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

needle point yarn


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

Paternayan Persian yarn used for needlepoint is 3 strands of the weight you have wound together. I have knit with 3 strands and it is yummy. Unfortunately your is all cut.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

BrendaBreeze-No matter what you decide to do with this windfall of beautifully colored yarns, I know you will enjoy using them! 
Please share what you make with them. MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

It looks like what we call Tapestry Wool here in the UK. Years ago I made a set of pictures depicting the 4 seasons in yarn similar, but I really would have to feel the texture to know definitely. Sorry, not quite the help you need but maybe someone else among the many clever KP people could come up with a better suggestion.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

ladybuys said:


> Hi, Wow, you hit the jackpot. Lucky you. This does like Crewel
> Yarn. Great colors and enough yarn to last the year, or two, or
> three............ :thumbup: :lol:


Or four!! Haha!! 😉


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

cgriffisteach said:


> Use them to make a Beekeeper's Quilt! They're knitted hexies that one stuffs with fiberfill...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


Oh, I like that!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor's Wife, here.

Medieval Reenactor and I teach the Bayeux Tapestry (which is not a tapestry) embroidery stitch and Medieval Reenactor teaches Crewel Embroidery. That sort of yarn is excellent for embroidery.

How many hobbies do you want to have? ;-)


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

They are for Crewel embroidery, but you can us them for
any thing you want, they are lace weight.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

It looks like needlepoint or crewel yarn to me.. It's probably wool yarn so you'll want to be careful putting it on anything that machine washes and dries.. Most likely it would shrink and felt.


----------



## JaimeJ (Dec 21, 2014)

Crewel or needlepoint. Those should be all wool and are cut into pieces (not a continuous skein). Most of these yarns were from England and were pricey. 

Looks to me like a needlepoint/crewel/needlecraft store went out of business. In the 1970s when crewel and needlepoint was popular the stores would have these hanks hanging on the wall and we could select how many cut sections we wanted to finish our projects. That was wonderful for doing things like bargello, flame stitch, with many colors. We did not have much waste that way.

Too bad they are all cut, or they would be beautiful for scarves, mittens or whatever. As they are now, that would be a lot of ends to weave in (I think the cuts are 36", if I remember right, so they are short pieces for knitting things).


----------



## JaimeJ (Dec 21, 2014)

Wool only felts if it is washed in hot water and moved around a lot like in a washing machine. 

Wash by hand in cool water and try flat and no problem.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

They are for crewel work or needlepoint...with these like they are--you could create your own picture..just buy the aida tapestry and off you go..


----------



## WollyWobbli (Apr 14, 2013)

I think the knitted 'Bee Keepers Hexi Puff' quilt would work as well.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Grandma Anne said:


> It looks to me like Persian wool used in needlepoint and crewel.


----------



## marciaspector (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to work in a knitting/ needlepoint store.
It is patanaya yarn, used for needlepoint.
you use 2 or 3 strands, depending on the canvas.
If you knit with it, it is itchy, but it is great for felting.


----------



## Toni Mc (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like it be used with the punch needles that you can create pictures or designs on Aida or cross stitch type fabric.


----------



## Toni Mc (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll try again. It looks like it could be used with the punch needles that you can use to make pictures or designs on cross stitch fabric.












aida or cross stitch type fabric.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Google Bargello, a type of needlepoint design, which this yarn could be used for. If you love colors, you might enjoy bargello as much as knitting. The designs can be fabulous and the colors of the Persian yarns such as what you have found are gorgeous. It is not hard to do, but read up first to be are you are doing the stitches the correct way so that your work does not stretch awry. Bargello makes stunning cushion covers, chairs seat, purses.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

taborhills said:


> Google Bargello, a type of needlepoint design, which this yarn could be used for. If you love colors, you might enjoy bargello as much as knitting. The designs can be fabulous and the colors of the Persian yarns such as what you have found are gorgeous. It is not hard to do, but read up first to be are you are doing the stitches the correct way so that your work does not stretch awry. Bargello makes stunning cushion covers, chairs seat, purses.


Thanks! Sounds interesting, I will definitely look it up! 😃


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this is a late comment butttt, I am so behind in everything. Here goes there was a comment a while back about a smart ball or some such with short/small amounts knotted together to and used to knit a sweater or shawl or cowl, there were some pictures of items made with the knot ends left in tact. Really charming items and some blended colors might look Great in such a project.

IMHO
Granny


----------

